# Jlc Wwii Pilot Watch



## Steve66 (Sep 30, 2010)

Hi,

Can anyone tell me if this watch is genuine or not.

The lugs are not solid but I understand that many had them removed in favour of spring bars.

Also is it possible to date this watch from it's movement number?

All comments welcome.


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

Some interesting information here for you on the variants of these JLC military watches... http://6b159draft.blogspot.co.uk/2006/03/jlc-6b-159.html


----------



## Steve66 (Sep 30, 2010)

Watch is authentic


----------

